# Dressage comp, hope you like photos :)



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Today Comanche and I went to the KRC dressage comp

Pics and info here... http://pintopony.piczo.com/krcdressage23rdaugust08?cr=3&linkvar=000044

Let me know what you think?


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job!! You two looked great!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pictures and overall a positive result.

If I were judging though I would have made a noted on the test about the turnout of the pony. Here that turnout would not even be allowed into the ring even at the lowest schooling level.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

You two look great  well done 

The only thing I could say is the tunout of Comanche needs a bit of work  I know plaiting would be hard with that much mane, but even if you did a running plait, it would look neater and give an overall better picture  (You should also have a white saddlecloth rather than a blue one, but I am guessing you know that but havent bought one yet  )


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I have won 3 white saddle clothes over the years and they are all still in the plastic. I think white looks bad on Com  Plus they have branding on them and I am not really for that if I am personally not sponsored by them haha

As I was only competing at associate level, all you need is safe gear, a bit/bridle that are allowed and one whip of certain length (cant remember the length but my whip was the right size). Colour is not important. 

As for Com's mane there is no way I am going to pull it to be able to plait it. He is his mane! I have had judges come out of their cars to come meet him and comment on how lovely he is. Never had a comment of our turnout and this is the third dressage I have been to dressed exactly like this. I guess it is a little different here at associate level, it is all about having fun  And that is what I did 

The only thing that bothered me was that there wasn't a sand warm up arena but 4 of the 5 arenas where sand! Com hasn't been worked in sand for about a year. Our first test on the grass he was great, but as soon as we entered the sand arena for our novice test he felt like a different horse :S He was all choppy in his strides and kept trying to stop and he did! At least our halt was ok hahaha. And it was so windy but that didn't phase Com, he is such a star!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww great job!! Kudos to both of you!  Nice piccies, what a gorgeous horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those rubber boots were fantastic. I bet that started off a trend :lol: 

Congrats on the placing, it looks like you guys had a lot of fun


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

you guys look awesome, Jaimie! When my cheap, lazy butt finally makes it to Oz, can I stop by and ride your boys?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh lord no don't pull that mane :wink: I meant just fix it in a running plait or something to make it look neater but idk
Misty looks dreadful in white, but you have to wear it :lol:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Maggieeeeee! Well come before November cause I am leaving for the US again then  maybe I should amble down and say "hello" when I get there!

MooMoo, I am just a non-conformist most of the time haha, so to be a little different in dressage is normal for me, but thanks for the comments


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

JAIMIE! haha there's no way I can do that lol I'll wait til whenever you make it back there again. after YOU COME BACK TO THE STATES AND DRAG JON DOWN TO VA WITH YOU AND WE ALL GO TRAIL RIDING kay thx bai


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done, you both look great!


----------

